# How to ship Morels



## scmorelhunter (May 20, 2013)

I have some morels that I have picked but am not to sure on how to go about holding them and then shipping. I keep seeing auctions on ebay for morels that have been picked and the seller will ship untouched. My question is once I've picked them how do I hold handle store them for the 24 hours after my auction ends and how do I ship them? Should I just put the, in a box and send them out? Or should I put them in a paper bag and then in a box? 

I don't understand how people could pick them , then send them priority mail 2 to 3 days later they would arrive. This is 4 days from when they were picked. Wouldn't they be all mush by then? Any suggestions advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## oldlords (Apr 29, 2013)

I would say you would of had to pick them the same day to get them out priority mail and still be good with three days of possible heat and no refrigeration. I sold 4 pounds once on ebay and shipped next day. I only made $40.00 because of the high shipping. 

I think it's just to much of a hassle to ship them, unless you could sell them locally. I got about 120lbs. I'm going to freeze what I can and give the rest to family.


----------



## chrigs (May 9, 2013)

@sc. Last year our area didn't produce because of drought, so I decided to order some from a seattle company. Thougt they were reputable, a few days later they arrived fed x, most of them were thawed out as they wrapped them in bubble wrap and shipped in a box. I refroze them , they just didn't taste like a wild morel, and were all very small.$100- lesson learned. The only way I would do it would be to ship frozen , not too far away, and in Styrofoam cooler type box.


----------



## chrigs (May 9, 2013)

@sc maybe even dry ice, like they do steaks through the mail, most hyvees have it


----------

